# In the Independent: 'Hashima has gone. This place is dead': Among the ruins on Japan'



## Potter (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...y-speck-of-land-that-time-forgot-9535598.html


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the link,try this one

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=26640&highlight=hashima#.U51dCnY66dc


----------

